# California Beef Jerky



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 beef flank steak trimmed
1/2 cup soy sauce
garlic salt
lemon pepper

Cut steak with grain into strips 1/4-1/2 inch thick. Toss with soy sauce. Arrange beef strips in a single layer on a wire rack placed on baking sheet. Sprinkle with garlic salt and lemon pepper. Place second rack over beef and flip over. remove top rack. Sprinkle again with seasonings. Bake at 140 in dehydrator or in slow oven as low as it can go for 6-8 hours.


----------

